# Mano a mano



## the madness

Puedo traducir "a mano a mano che si avvicinava" con "a medida que se acercaba" o es mejor decir "a poco a poco que se acercaba"?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Agró

the madness said:


> Puedo traducir "a mano a mano che si avvicinava" con "a medida que se acercaba" o es mejor decir "a poco a poco que se acercaba"?
> Muchas gracias



Ciao.
La seconda non va.


----------



## 0scar

_Nada debo agradecerte, *mano a mano* hemos quedado,_
_no me importa lo que has hecho, lo que hacés, ni lo que harás_
_los favores recibido creo habertelos pagado_
_y si alguna deuda chica sin querer se me ha olvidado,_
(Tango "Mano a mano")

Este tango debería llamarse "Falsos amigos"


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> _Nada debo agradecerte, *mano a mano* hemos quedado,_


Che sarebbe come dire *"uno a uno, palla al centro"*


----------



## Jube

Hola, _Mano a mano_ quiere decir que no se deben favores reciprocos, que no quedan deudas de ningún tipo entre ellos.


----------



## Neuromante

Está pidiendo una traducción del italiano al español


----------



## Jube

Mi pare che sia: da pari a pari
*A*nche _da uguale a uguale_. Non so quale sia il meglio uso nel italiano


----------



## Neuromante

Da pari a pari che si avvicinava
Da uguale a uguale che si avvicinava

A mi no me cuadran. 
  Gente que están pidiendo la traducción del italiano  español


----------



## Larroja

Scusate, ma questo è quanto chiedeva il povero The madness:



the madness said:


> Puedo traducir "a mano a mano che si avvicinava" con "a medida que se acercaba" o es mejor decir "a poco a poco que se acercaba"?
> Muchas gracias



So per certo che "a medida que se acercaba" corrisponde alla frase italiana di partenza. Tutto il resto ("pari a pari"  o "mano a mano", nel senso di "mano nella mano" ), non fa che confondere chi sta chiedendo chiarimenti e una traduzione dall'italiano allo spagnolo.


----------



## gatogab

> The Madness, Agró y Gg...Larroja


"a mano a mano che si avvicinava" = "a medida que se acercaba"



> Tutto il resto ("pari a pari"  o "mano a mano", nel senso di "mano nella mano" ), non fa che confondere chi sta chiedendo chiarimenti e una traduzione dall'italiano allo spagnolo.


Sin divagar no podemos estar: es nuestra enfermedad.


----------



## Jube

gatogab said:


> "a mano a mano che si avvicinava" = "a medida que se acercaba"
> 
> Sin divagar no podemos estar: es nuestra enfermedad.


Disculpas, disculpas, disculpas; yo hablaba del sentido que tiene en el tango, de todas maneras, no hace falta encolerizarse tanto! Gracias por deshasnarme


----------



## kreiner

Jube said:


> Disculpas, disculpas, disculpas; yo hablaba del sentido que tiene en el tango, de todas maneras, no hace falta encolerizarse tanto! Gracias por deshasnarme


----------



## gatogab

Jube said:


> Disculpas, disculpas, disculpas; yo hablaba del sentido que tiene en el tango, de todas maneras, no hace falta encolerizarse tanto! Gracias por deshasnarme


En este foro, si te pones a investigar, tenemos la enfermedad de divagar, yo soy uno de los primeros en comenzar y se lo recordaba a Larroja.
Nada contra de ti, sino contra esta manera de partecipar a las discusiones de este foro. Nuestra Mod, Laura, le faltan dedos para tirarme las orejas cuando *"deraglio"*
Nada de personal, Jube,
Buen domingo por esos lados.
gg


----------



## Jube

kreiner said:


>


 soy un verdadero hasno


----------



## gatogab

Jube said:


> Gracias por deshasnarme


 


Jube said:


> soy un verdadero hasno


 
He buscado en todos mis diccionarios estas palabras _'deshanarme' _y _'hasno'_ sin éxito. Seguramente es de origen local, es decir un localismo que los diccionarios no tienen en consideración.
Yo encuentro muy grave todo esto.
¿Me podrías iluminar al respecto?
Te agradecía mucho, pues lo considero un enorme vacío en mi ya escasa cultura.
Muchas gracias.
Buenas noches.


----------



## Agró

gatogab said:


> He buscado en todos mis diccionarios estas palabras _'deshanarme' _y _'hasno'_ sin éxito. Seguramente es de origen local, es decir un localismo que los diccionarios no tienen en consideración.
> Yo encuentro muy grave todo esto.
> ¿Me podrías iluminar al respecto?
> Te agradecía mucho, pues lo considero un enorme vacío en mi ya escaza cultura.
> Muchas gracias.
> Buenas noches.


Has de ignorar la 'h', que no pinta nada, en este caso:

*desasnar**.* (De _des-_ y _asno_).
* 1.     * tr. coloq. Hacer perder a alguien la rudeza, o quitarle la rusticidad por medio de la enseñanza. U. t. c. prnl.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## kreiner

gatogab said:


> He buscado en todos mis diccionarios estas palabras _'deshanarme' _y _'hasno'_ sin éxito. Seguramente es de origen local, es decir un localismo que los diccionarios no tienen en consideración.
> Yo encuentro muy grave todo esto.
> ¿Me podrías iluminar al respecto?
> Te agradecía mucho, pues lo considero un enorme vacío en mi ya escasa cultura.
> Muchas gracias.
> Buenas noches.


 
Un simple error, que todos podemos cometer. Aunque me pregunto si Jube pretendía ser irónico


----------



## gatogab

gatogab said:


> He buscado en todos mis diccionarios estas palabras _'deshanarme' _y _'hasno'_ sin éxito. Seguramente es de origen local, es decir un localismo que los diccionarios no tienen en consideración.
> Yo encuentro muy grave todo esto.
> ¿Me podrías iluminar al respecto?
> Te agradecía mucho, pues lo considero un enorme vacío en mi ya escasa cultura.
> Muchas gracias.
> Buenas noches.


 


Agró said:


> Has de ignorar la 'h', que no pinta nada, en este caso:
> 
> *desasnar**.* (De _des-_ y _asno_).
> *1. *tr. coloq. Hacer perder a alguien la rudeza, o quitarle la rusticidad por medio de la enseñanza. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 


kreiner said:


> Un simple error, que todos podemos cometer. *Aunque me pregunto si Jube pretendía ser irónico*


 
Yo estoy convencido de que fue ironía y así fue que me vino por ser irónico también yo.

Buena semana.


----------



## kreiner

gatogab said:


> Yo estoy convencido de que fue ironía y así fue que me vino por ser irónico también yo.
> 
> Buena semana.


 
No tenía la menor duda .


----------



## Jube

kreiner said:


> No tenía la menor duda .


Mis mas sinceras disculpas y perdón Gatogab, vaya embrollo que armé!
Perdí de vista que esa ironía podía confundir alguien por la sutileza de una "h" más o menos. Tambien pido disculpas a todos los asnos ya que no tienen la culpa de que hayamos humanos así
Saludos cordiales a todos


----------

